

Samsung’s quad-core Galaxy S III reportedly just 7mm thick, set to launch in May - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/samsungs-quad-core-galaxy-s-iii-reportedly-just-7mm-thick-set-to-launch-in-may/

======
shimon_e
The power of these phone does not stop to cease me. The tegra roadmap is just
amazing: [http://blog.gsmarena.com/28nm-nvidia-tegra-4-details-
surface...](http://blog.gsmarena.com/28nm-nvidia-tegra-4-details-surface-
promise-10-times-more-power-than-tegra-2/)

------
zmonkeyz
Good job. Now put the 3300 mah battery of the Razr Maxx and take my money.

------
pasbesoin
Saw a friend's new iPhone 4s last night. Didn't recognize it at first, because
of the thick, rubberized shell he had wrapped around it.

Wondering what is "thin enough" and when people start to compensate to up
durability or even just grip-ability.

P.S. The shell, of course, had an extra hole in it to display the Apple logo.
(Which I saw once he stopped performing data entry.)

